
Enterprise Javascript is... - dansingerman
http://enterprise-js.com/
======
niyazpk
I wish they included the right way to do the stuff. _Then_ it would be fun and
useful too, and that would be a great way to teach best practices and coding
techniques.

~~~
voodootikigod
If you want to help promote better JS documentation, see
<http://promotejs.com> where we are organizing an organic deep backlinking
campaign to the proper MDN documentation. Results have already been made and
can be tracked at <http://arewefirstyet.com> For further details see,
<http://voodootikigod.com/jsconf-eu-2010-speech>

~~~
natep
For a project that's trying to improve documentation and documentation
visibility, arewefirstyet.com is a pretty horrible site. I had no idea what
was going on until I read the jsconf speech. Also, (this is nitpicky, but) you
might want to reverse the vertical axis of your graph to emphasize that #1 is
a good thing (and make the range 1-250, not 0-250).

Of course, if you only want 'insiders' looking at arewefirstyet.com, then what
I said doesn't matter.

------
user24
I don't really see how this snobbery helps anyone. Just serves to alienate
those who aren't "in the know" without offering any resources to help them.

~~~
njharman
> I don't really see how this snobbery helps anyone

I find your lack of humor, amusing. Practically, it makes people laugh which
I'msure if I bothered to look I could find some study that shows laughing
reduces stress. It provides relief from dreary, serious business, grumple
heads like you.

~~~
user24
I meant how does it advance JavaScript? How does it make JS developers look to
the outside world? Is it really cool to laugh at people who don't know better?

------
vital101
From the readme file on GitHub.

 _If you're someone that runs an enterprise-level website ( >100 hits per
day), you've probably had to deal with the pains of scaling and maintaining
your code.

Enterprises have dealt with these problems for years -- this is an attempt at
gathering all of that knowledge and to share it with the world._

The sarcasm is so think I can almost taste it.

~~~
fraserharris
think or thick?

------
dejv
This one is best: <http://enterprise-js.com/16>

~~~
rimantas
Usage shown in example is stupid. However to present this approach as
antipattern is also stupid. If "enterprise" means even moderately big apps
namespacing _is_ the way to go. Alas, that project mocks too much useful stuff
to be liked by me.

~~~
DougWebb
Namespacing seems fine, but to torture the declaration syntax as shown on the
site in order to get the Java-like com.domain.package.class.method() syntax is
wrong. Just use underscores in the name rather than periods and use the syntax
properly.

~~~
toolate
Not to mention, the next library you load will clobber the `com` variable.

------
jasonlotito
I'm bothered that when I saw the code on <http://enterprise-html.com> for
rounded corners, the first thing I thought was "You forget to set cell
spacing, padding, and borders..."

------
modality
Enterprise Javascript is making blanket statements about the coding styles of
some fictitious out group in order to attract attention to yourself.

------
aw3c2
The text is so huge and stretched that it is hard to read. The code is so
small and uses such a bad colour scheme that I often cannot read it.

Your CSS3 is "using every feature available because you can"?

------
psawaya
I spent a summer interning at a large financial data company, and I was
surprised to see javascript was used quite a bit internally, so I can attest
that "enterprise javascript" really does exist.

My coworkers wrote very good code, however the quality of my JS was terrible.
Of course. I only knew C++ and Java at the time, so I treated javascript like
it was "Java without types"

~~~
Xk
I would probably bet most people approach JS like that. Which is probably
related to the fact that there is so much bad javascript. People who don't
really learn the language and just assume that they know [insert-statically-
typed-language-here] and therefore can program javascript.

~~~
psawaya
Indeed. Javascript: The Good Parts is a good book for getting past that stage.
I feel like I'm finally learning JS, after having used it for years
amateurishly, and it's becoming one of my favorite languages.

------
mavroprovato
And the "cool" way is to fail on URL encoding?

<http://i.imgur.com/hUtkJ.png>

------
tajddin
I realize things are a little different in JS, but when you're working on a
massive product with a small team, no matter how great the code is, eventually
you learn that the variables DO have to be descriptive and properly organized
namespaces ARE very important.

Many of these conventions evolved, in my opinion, because it's difficult to
create large applications, period. No matter how much effort you put into
abstracting everything and modularizing components into smaller components.

Anyway, these were the only ones that I thought were a little out of place.

------
CWIZO
Wish there was a "refresh" link that would reload the "tip" via XHR, so I
wouldn't have to hit F5 (wasn't even sure there are more the first time)

~~~
aik
You can click on the "enterprise ___ IS:" bit to refresh. Not particularly
intuitive.

------
brown9-2
I really like the idea of handling submissions from readers by telling people
to fork the github and then send a pull request... so simple.

~~~
marknutter
Seems like a great way to run a hacker specific news site.. that way only
people who understand things like git and github would be able to submit
stories :)

------
jdavid
If this is a joke, then it's a riot. Else do not read into this, this is not
javascript.

------
tszming
The most needed one is enterprise-java.com, so you can program like people do
at Oracle.

~~~
bentruyman
Seems as though someone just registered that domain...feel free to fork.

------
euphidime
I really hope the recommended method of suggesting tips (fork, modify, pull
request) and the overcomplicated backend (complete with four dependencies!) is
an attempt at meta-humor. Maybe we need an opensource-js.com.

------
dansingerman
In a similar vein I also like <http://twitter.com/enterprisey>

------
duairc
Obviously it's not convention in Javascript, but this is the convention in
Haskell and I quite like it.

~~~
chc
What are you talking about?

~~~
Vivtek
Probably the initial-comma one - the page doesn't make it easy to see that
there is more than one joke on refresh.

~~~
btilly
Initial comma actually is a good idea. It means that when you edit the list
and add another on the end, you're less likely to forget the comma.

------
javanix
Yikes. That hits a little too close to home.

------
ranza
i so hope this is all jokes

~~~
aliem
This is "Enterprise"!. It's a very nice collection indeed.

